

MTGOX Redeem Code Bot - daedalus2027
http://bitbin.it/CYiP5tuL

======
SlipperySlope
What is a Mt Gox Redeem code?

From the bitcoin wiki:

"Bitcoins from another Mt. Gox user sent by Mt. Gox redeemable code (A.K.A.
coupon) may be deposited and will be available for trading immediately."

So it appears that the source code uses the Mt Gox bitcoin exchange to
transfer a coupon from the issuer, e.g. a merchant, to the user, e.g. a
customer.

Right?

Bitcoin coupons - what a great way to grow the bitcoin economy!

